# Salmon river fishing



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Had a good day and a half fishing the salmon river, would of had a great time but I struggled to land the fish lol. I hooked 9 fish and only landed one. These fish are fresh in the river and goes nuts when hooked jumping and going nuts. It's still early in the season and most of the fish have yet to enter the river. All the fish were hooked from deep holes. If you have an Instagram follow me @lambo_adventures_ to see all my fishing action


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

It's about that time....MudSharkFever!
Not a soul around?? That area looks familiar, you may have been around the Douglaston section?


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> It's about that time....MudSharkFever!
> Not a soul around?? That area looks familiar, you may have been around the Douglaston section?


Yes I was fishing a section of the dsr. There were people on the river but the fish ran me back toward the lake lol. But overall the number of people on the river is way less than when I have gone in the past in October


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Kool, I know that area very well. It's been a few years for me. I got fed up with the internet trolls that wait for good reports, and then siege the area. 

I have some nice salmon gear that i would like to unload if you are looking. A good rod is very crucial in keeping those wild things leashed


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

It appears you might want to upgrade to an ABU-Garcia reel with 20lb test on an Ugly Stick.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Kool, I know that area very well. It's been a few years for me. I got fed up with the internet trolls that wait for good reports, and then siege the area.
> I have some nice salmon gear that i would like to unload if you are looking. A good rod is very crucial in keeping those wild things leashed


Thanks for the offer but mostly fly fish for them


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Little more busy where I was


----------

